

Much Faster CryptoJS SHA1 - snielsen
http://www.aorensoftware.com/blog/2014/05/17/much-faster-cryptojs-sha1/

======
Scaevolus
If hash computation in Javascript is a crucial bottleneck, there are better
choices than SHA1-- like BLAKE2s, which is designed to be fast on 32-bit
platforms.

If collisions aren't a huge concern, something like SipHash is also possible.

[https://blake2.net/](https://blake2.net/)

[https://github.com/dchest/blake2s-js](https://github.com/dchest/blake2s-js)

[https://131002.net/siphash/](https://131002.net/siphash/)

~~~
malandrew
How does Blake2 compare to SHA256 in terms of uniqueness and hashing speed?

